# Canon Showing off 4K At CineGear Expo in Los Angeles



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 27, 2015)

```
<em>Highlights Include New EOS C300 Mark II Digital Cinema Camera, XC10 4K Camcorder, and DP-V2410 4K Reference Monitor </em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y, MAY 27, 2015</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, will showcase its latest 4K digital cinema products for professionals in the motion picture, television production, and video content creation industries in Booth #12 at Cine Gear Expo Los Angeles 2015 from Friday, June 5 through Saturday, June 6.</p>
<p>Located at the Studios at Paramount Pictures in Hollywood, CA, visitors to the Canon booth will have an opportunity to receive hands-on experience with the latest cinema equipment offerings including the new EOS C300 Mark II Digital Cinema Camera, XC10 4K Digital Camcorder, and DP-V2410 4K Reference Display introduced in April. Canon will also have its new CINE-SERVO 50-1000mm T5.0-8.9 ultra-telephoto 4K zoom lens on display, the only lens of its kind in the industry. In addition, the new 50.6 megapixel, high-resolution EOS 5DS and 5DS R Digital SLR cameras will be shown.</p>
<p>In the Paramount Theatre during the Expo will be three Canon-hosted educational panel discussions, featuring industry professionals discussing their craft, and how Canon products have helped power their work. The panel discussion schedule is as follows:</p>
<p><strong>Friday, June 5, 5:30 – 6:30 pm</strong> – Amazon Studios’ Transparent: Capturing Intimate Scenes in 4K with the EOS C500 Camera featuring Jim Frohna (DP), Corinne Bogdanowicz (Colorist), and Zoe Van Brunt (2nd AC).</p>
<p><strong>Saturday June 6, 12:45 – 1:45 pm</strong> – A First Look at the EOS C300 Mark II Camera with Gale Tattersall featuring Gale Tattersall (DP), Tony Gutierrez (1st AC) and Ari Robbins (Steadicam Operator).</p>
<p><strong>Saturday June 6, 4:30 – 5:30 pm</strong> – Documentary Panel Discussion featuring Jenna Rosher (DP, “An Open Secret”, “Janis: Little Girl Blue”), Svetlana Cvetko (DP, “Brand: A Second Coming”, “Inequality for All”) and Jerry Henry (DP, “City of Gold”).</p>
<p>For more information about Canon at Cine Gear Expo LA 2015 please visit: <a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://pro.usa.canon.com/cinegear2015" target="_blank">pro.usa.canon.com/cinegear2015</a>.</p>
```


----------

